# iPad 2: Good for school?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all, and specifically to iPad 2 users.

I'm reevaluating my use of technology for school, and have come to the conclusion that the pros for taking my laptop to school do not outweigh the cons that come with it. As such, I'm considering getting a tablet to deal primarily with school material while on campus, leaving my laptop at home for heavy duty items as well as for something to tap into via TeamViewer if necessary.

So I'm considering tablets, and the 16 GB iPad 2 with Wi-Fi is at the top of the list for now. I wanted to pick your brains this evening as to what your thoughts of the device are, especially those who actually use it for school, whether seminary, undergrad, or anything in between. 

Thanks!


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 7, 2011)

I have used my iPad 1 at the RTS extension classes in Memphis. It easily handles the all-day Saturday session on a single charge, while those using laptops have to bring their chargers. For taking notes, I recommend getting a physical keyboard. There are several cases that include a Bluetooth keyboard. I use Apple's Bluetooth key board, which provides flexibility on where to place the iPad using a cheap picture stand.


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 7, 2011)

If I were to do more school, I would immediately buy an iPad 2 with a portable key board. My brother-in-law who's in medical school was showing me various note-taking programs where you can set up your iPad to record the class and sink up your notes with the audio. E.g. Click on your notes for point 2, and it will automatically skip the lecture audio to that point. Awesomeness.

Also, I don't like the way a laptop allows you to create a barrier between yourself and the professor (not to mention that it allows you to do loads of non-class things whilst the class is going on). I think the iPad with the mold-able cover so that you can create a slant, but not a barrier to work from is more appealing. Plus, it's liter and easier to carry around.


----------



## Tim (Dec 7, 2011)

FenderPriest said:


> Also, I don't like the way a laptop allows you to create a barrier between yourself and the professor (not to mention that it allows you to do loads of non-class things whilst the class is going on).



Right-o. The barrier is a huge thing. It just "feels" wrong.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the best note taking (with audio sync) app for the iPad? I know that there are a bunch (I have a few note apps, but I am not sure if they have audio sync), but I would be interested in exploring that further.


----------



## KMK (Dec 7, 2011)

When I was in school we used these things called 'paper' and 'pencil'. They are inexpensive and light weight. They require no battery, wireless network, bluetooth keyboard, or stand. Their is no chance they can distract you with 'non-class' things (except an occasional note passed under the desk).

The best part was that if you lost them, you could find others laying around.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 7, 2011)

When I was in law school, laptops had just barely begun to arrive, and the profs very much frowned on them due to the click/clack of keystrokes. My how times have changed.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 7, 2011)

KMK said:


> Their is no chance they can distract you with 'non-class' things




Blank paper was a great distraction to me. It screamed to be filled with drawings, diagrams, equations, backwards writing, musical notation, Bellanca Citabrias inverted--anything except notes of the lecture. . . . Good thing computers came along with word processing to force me just to write.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, being a History major, paper and pen is out of the question since I type 80+ words per minute compared to a measly 20-30 on paper. I can get to 40 though...if I don't have a problem with hand cramps.

The other problem with paper-and-pen is the fact that notebooks actually weigh just as much as my laptop, not to mention are more cumbersome. Believe me, I tried this for about a week, but had to dump it because I couldn't write fast enough to keep up (and if I could...it wasn't legible). So back to the laptop I go.

But then with the laptop...distractions galore. The fact that I could multitask was actually backfiring on me, because it was TOO easy to get distracted on things other than schoolwork.

I'm actually considering the iPad for several reasons.

1) It would drop 6 pounds off my back immediately since I don't need to bring a laptop along.
2) I can get most of my books via online loans or Amazon Kindle, so with the exception of two or so books next semester, everything else is digital.
3) It will save a tremendous amount of money thanks to lower book costs as well as not having to drag flashcards along with me (there's an app for that which I really love!). The book savings over the next couple years will probably pay for the iPad.
4) It'll keep everything organized under one platform, and I take small folders with me for hard copies of items (whether I get it from lectures or have to turn in papers).
5) I can tell my backpack to hit the road and I can finally start using a messenger bag. 
6) Professors will know if I'm on task or not if I stay on the iPad...they don't know with a laptop. A lot of them have a problem with people that do things other than classwork during lectures. That knowledge would be sufficient to keep that potential problem in check.
7) The iPad is not an efficient multi-tasker, unlike a computer, so if I want to bounce around on Safari in class anyway...it'll cost me lecture notes that could become crucial.

The only potential problem with getting one is figuring out how to charge it while at school.

That's my thinking at least. I could be missing more reasons though.

@John: Is this the keyboard you are referring to?
Apple Wireless Keyboard - Apple Store (U.S.)

EDIT: Does anyone know of a durable case that can be used for the iPad 2. Much as I love the smart covers...it can't take a hit if it comes down to it. Since I'll be running around with it at school, I want to be in a position where if it has to get dropped, I don't have to see dollar signs flushing down the drain.


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 7, 2011)

KMK said:


> When I was in school we used these things called 'paper' and 'pencil'. They are inexpensive and light weight. They require no battery, wireless network, bluetooth keyboard, or stand. Their is no chance they can distract you with 'non-class' things (except an occasional note passed under the desk).
> 
> The best part was that if you lost them, you could find others laying around.


That's what I used when I've taken seminary classes - but I used a journal and pen, same idea. However, I think for most people in the digital age, smart and discerning uses of the technology available are good improvements. I'm sure there are some dusty old dead men who could respond to your comment here, "When I was a lad, we used this thing called memory, and got it all taken care of! Free I might add, so long as you hadn't sold yourself to Lady Folly."


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 7, 2011)

Joshua said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best note taking (with audio sync) app for the iPad? I know that there are a bunch (I have a few note apps, but I am not sure if they have audio sync), but I would be interested in exploring that further.
> ...


Josh,

I have:

the basic Note app
Evernote
Penultimate
Notes Plus
neu.Notes


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 7, 2011)

My brother in-law recommends:
goodreader for PDF annotation
notetaker hd for just writing notes
notability for synced notes w/ audio


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 7, 2011)

What about the Pages app that's offered by Apple?


----------



## Philip (Dec 7, 2011)

Bryan, I'm a philosophy major (and history minor) and I've never once felt the need for a laptop/iPad in class, in all honesty. Paper and a fountain pen are all I've needed in four years of note-taking.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 8, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> The only potential problem with getting one is figuring out how to charge it while at school.



My iPad 1 experience is that a charge will last through the day, so just charge it overnight and you should be fine.



O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> @John: Is this the keyboard you are referring to?
> Apple Wireless Keyboard - Apple Store (U.S.)



Yes. There are also several third-party cases available that include a keyboard, such as this one.



O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> What about the Pages app that's offered by Apple?



That is what I have been using. There are several ways to import and export Pages and Word documents with a MAC or Windows PC. It does not include a linked audio recording capability mentioned by others. Also unlike it MAC OS big brother, the tab key just tabs the text in even when doing a list/outline. On the MAC Pages the tab and shift-tab move the current (or selected) list/outline levels in and out. (On the iPad, this is done with a menu selection.)


----------



## tommyb (Dec 9, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> What is the best note taking (with audio sync) app for the iPad? I know that there are a bunch (I have a few note apps, but I am not sure if they have audio sync), but I would be interested in exploring that further.



If you use Microsoft Onenote on your other computers there is an excellent Onenote App for Ipad 2 which works very well and synchronizes with Onenote across all your other computers. It's the note taking Ipad2 app that I've finally landed on for good.


----------

